# Question About Cannister Filter



## InfiniteRedEye (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to be buying a new 75g tank this boxing day and the store I am going to has 3 different cannister filters on sale. Which one is the better filter. Eheim, Marineland or Rena Filstar XP. I am going to have Redbelly Piranhas in the tank.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Eheim is spendy, but the best

Fluval, Rena about the same

Marinland imo comes in last, but cheapest.

As it goes tho they all function well i.e. they will filter your water. It just depends on how easily you want that process to go. You could make your own canister filter with a 5gal. bucket, a pond pump, and some diy know how. And it would function just as good as the other canister filters.

But if money is not an object I would go with Eheim all the way.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess I agree Tosh on this. For a fixed amount of money, get a Marineland, it will be bigger than you can get for the money in the other brands. And you need a big one for those fish. For the quietest (like in a bedroom) get an eheim.


----------



## InfiniteRedEye (Dec 16, 2009)

thank you guys on your opinions


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am going to say that the rena canister filters are the best. I use them, and I love them. But thats just my opinion.
They are super quiet, and easy to clean as well. I just prefer them over anything else.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I love renas as well, we have 2 XP3's and an XP4 and they are so easy to work with, Fluval are a little more of a pain in the ass but still work great. Eheim, never had one, but heard they are good.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Friend who is a salty has a 100gal running on a sump and eheim canister. even with the door open you can't hear the eheim running.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya I have an Eheim Professionel II and it is amazing. Which one did you pick?
I have only worked with Fluval and Eheim, and I must say comparatively Eheims are god. The fluval is messy to clean, hard to prime, and the entire design seems flawed. I love my Eheim. I did look at some Rena's the other day and they looks nice, but not as nice as the Eheim. The one I have did cost $270 at the time ($220 on sale), so that is a drawback. The Eheim at first was slightly difficult to work with because I didn't read how to use it, but once you know what you're doing it is easy as pie.

Also with the Fluval the hoses were detachable from the filter, but there is no valve (in the one we have) in the hoses, so you need to remove them from your tank and have a bucket waiting on hand or else it will siphon the water out of your tank. And whenever we removed any filter parts water would get everywhere. With the Eheim when you detach the tubes, a valve is turned, so no water spills and you dont loose your prime. Also to prime it, there is a great big button to push down, where as the Fluval had a flimsy little plastic rod you had to move repeatedly and fast. The Eheim you push the button down once or twice and voila.


----------

